# Breeder suggestions part 2



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Breeder suggestions please with type of dogs they produce.

vonfalconer.com
workingdutchies.com
aachendutchshepherds.com
weisshauzahn.com
sevenpineskennel.com
loganhauskennels.com
vanleeuwen-*dutchshepherd*s.nl
vandalia*kennel*.com
*dutchshepherd*s.us

their are more breeders but these are some of them.
can u suggest breeders for working dogs ,what kinds of dogs they produce.


----------



## Kelly Godwin (Jul 25, 2011)

kenneth roth said:


> Breeder suggestions please with type of dogs they produce.
> 
> vonfalconer.com
> workingdutchies.com
> ...


The only mal/DS breeder my fiance, Amanda, and I have dealt with is Mike Suttle at Logan Haus. We have found him to be somebody who seems to just enjoy what they are doing. I spoke with Mike about some breedings, he was in the middle of ordering breakfast but still took the time to speak with me. He then spoke at length with my fiance about his dogs, what we wanted in a pup, and even went out of his way to help us get a pup out of the sire we wanted. Based on our experience, I would not hesitate recommending him.

We also have a GSD out of vom Geistwasser (www.kulladogs.com) kennels (Bill Kulla and Jen Acevedo). They have been magnificent to work with and have really become friends of ours. Jen has always made herself available to answer any questions we had and takes a great interest in the development of the pups from their litters. They have a stud, Boy, who is absolutely awesome. They also have a great male in Kway, although I am not sure if he is still used in their breedings or not.

Both of these breeders are great. Contact them, let them know what you want, and if they do not have it, they should be able to point you in the right direction as they both seem to have great contacts in the dog world.

Good luck!


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

i have nothing but good things to say about my dealings with asheley from vrijheid & dick and selena van leeuwen.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

i was reading Logan Haus and vrijheid & dick and selena van leeuwen web sites and what they breed for about 6 months ago i keep going back to their sites  .van leeuwen doesn't ship pups here you have to pick them up then fly back i beleave... 

i'm not a fan of german sheps


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Kenneth, if you're looking at Asheley Winters's new litter, I have met Krummel the female and really like her. Super social and stable and I've heard she's a nice worker (didn't get to see her work while I was out there). I really like Borius's mother Dana too. Another super nice female.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

kenneth roth said:


> .van leeuwen doesn't ship pups here you have to pick them up then fly back i beleave...


Prefer not to, indeed..cheap ticket is as much as shipping i believe...


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

thats good the people can check out the sire and dam and kennel and how the dogs are raised


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Yup, and have seen the pup before shipping.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

you can read all you want on kennel sites but they dont tell u everything..like on this forum people bought dogs from kennels they have their view on the kennels and the people that run tthe kennel you get 2 sides of the story breeders side and the buyers side.


i started the thread cause the guy that had the other Breeder suggestions thread was looking for a breeder people got carryied away talking about peoples bull shit/drama so it got closed.


----------



## David Krider (Mar 19, 2011)

I have picked up pups from Dick and Selena and it was close to the same cost as shipping a dog without the benefit of seeing the sire and dam and watching Dick work his dogs, and answering my questions. I now have three pups from Wibo van Leeuwen that are quickly growing into their reputations.

Another benefit is two pups can travel in the same crate.
I look forward to being able to do it again.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm not talking about anyone on this website , but especially after just reading a new website from a vendor of police K9s , I would never go on anything you read on a website only . This site is very professional looking and I can see how people would fall for the claims . 

If you are going to spend good money on a dog visit the kennels and investigate , investigate , investigate the vendor .


----------



## Jenny Thorp (Nov 8, 2008)

I got my DS from Asheley Winters ( Vrijheid ) and can also vouch for the wonderful experience.
Before, during and after the sale she has been there for any questions/concerns.
I don't know much about the 'type' of dogs she's producing on a whole ( other than she does focus on health and working ability ) , but if you contact her and ask for pup owners to talk to she'll provide that and you can ask more detailed questions of the owners.
Feel free to PM me if you have specific questions about my dog from her.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I have shipped pups, but you get a closer bond with the ones picking up their pup. Email is still email, and from my experience you never hear again from people who you send pups to(execurated, but for 80% true).
Maybe not fair of me, but willing to pick up has become a criterium to sell a puppy overseas.
The last puppy of kristin was shipped ( together with a littermate)' but she already picke up 2 puppies and was happy with thoselast picks;-), she trusted us( and we know her well enough) to pick her pup for her this time.

There are some upcoming litter or litters on the ground from dogs out of our bloodline: 2 in canada, Fl and WV.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> There are some upcoming litter or litters on the ground from dogs out of our bloodline: 2 in canada, Fl and WV.


Selena I met Lique's litter 2 weeks ago and really liked what I saw. She is doing a great job with them. Her current litter is ready to go now I understand and there is males available.



http://www.strickeforcek9.com/Strike_Force/Available/Pages/Puppies.html


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

When people pick up a puppy from the Netherlands to fly back to the US does the puppy fly inside the passenger area with them? Maybe under the seat in a small crate?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Von Falconer kennels is not to far from me. They advertise in the local newspaper all the time for police lineage dogs. I do not think they should be on your list for DS


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris Jones II said:


> When people pick up a puppy from the Netherlands to fly back to the US does the puppy fly inside the passenger area with them? Maybe under the seat in a small crate?


Kristin did it with Lo and Hai, Garth did it with Mina. David Was planning to do it, but got 2 pups instead of 1
and in 1.5 day before travelling it couldnt be arange to have both in the cabin, so the littermates traveled together in a crate.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Kristin did it with Lo and Hai, Garth did it with Mina. David Was planning to do it, but got 2 pups instead of 1
> and in 1.5 day before travelling it couldnt be arange to have both in the cabin, so the littermates traveled together in a crate.


 
So with advance notice a pup in small crate is "carry on" luggage? Is there a fee for this? What is the aproximate cost of a round trip ticket from the states to the Netherlands? Whould make for a cool vacation.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

from chicago...google search, first link given....$729.00 round trip (on turkish airlines) most flights seem to be in the 1000.00 Range


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Von Falconer kennels is not to far from me. They advertise in the local newspaper all the time for police lineage dogs. I do not think they should be on your list for DS


 i thought about them, they provide training and i got the same feeling as you that they'er shouldn't be on my list. they'er not to far from me either 10 mintue drive.
where do u train at? san jose schhund club?



Chris Jones II said:


> When people pick up a puppy from the Netherlands to fly back to the US does the puppy fly inside the passenger area with them? Maybe under the seat in a small crate?


 thank you for asking this i never wouldn't of thought about asking that.



Jenny Thorp said:


> I got my DS from Asheley Winters ( Vrijheid ) and can also vouch for the wonderful experience.
> Before, during and after the sale she has been there for any questions/concerns.
> 
> I don't know much about the 'type' of dogs she's producing on a whole ( other than she does focus on health and working ability ) , but if you contact her and ask for pup owners to talk to she'll provide that and you can ask more detailed questions of the owners.
> Feel free to PM me if you have specific questions about my dog from her.


thank you



Selena van Leeuwen said:


> I have shipped pups, but you get a closer bond with the ones picking up their pup. Email is still email, and from my experience you never hear again from people who you send pups to(execurated, but for 80% true).
> Maybe not fair of me, but willing to pick up has become a criterium to sell a puppy overseas.
> The last puppy of kristin was shipped ( together with a littermate)' but she already picke up 2 puppies and was happy with thoselast picks, she trusted us( and we know her well enough) to pick her pup for her this time.


 true and thanks for your input:wink:

thanks joby


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

angelique de Roode said:


> I don't know who is saying that my dogs are no good. I don't know who you are and if you ever seen my dogs working. The only person who worked my dog in a young age was Ron Gnodde and i mean when my male was 5 months old. I strongly believe that people who are talking bad about my dogs clearly don't know the lines and clearly don't know how to work them as i get many emails that the have problems with the stong powerfull lines that come van Dick. and if you can't work a strong powerful dog you should not own one. as they all want one but don't know how to work them. Quatro is a Wibo son and is a very sharp and powerful dog , Like Wibo, that could not be pet and was very aggresive. I had sold Quatro to Mike Suttle but i got him back as he bit both MIke and Ron Gnodde. he was only 7 months old. when this happened. I got him back and worked him to were he is now. people can pet him he is workable and handleble but he is just a very sharp dog. so people who hear rumors and don't even know my dogs should come to my place and come and see them so i can show them that they are wrong. Dick and Selena have great working dogs and have shown many times good results so stop talking about other peoples dogs and look at them self 1st.



?????


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I wonder if this is a language thing? I don't think Geoff or anyone was speaking badly of your litter, Angelique. He was complimenting it.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

kerry engels said:


> So with advance notice a pup in small crate is "carry on" luggage? Is there a fee for this? What is the aproximate cost of a round trip ticket from the states to the Netherlands? Whould make for a cool vacation.


If you book it together with your round trip its about $ 50 I believe, but David or Kristin can tell you that for sure.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

cool if i pick up a pup from anywere i ain't taking clouths haha just me 

how do you find out the cost of immporting?


----------



## David Krider (Mar 19, 2011)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> If you book it together with your round trip its about $ 50 I believe, but David or Kristin can tell you that for sure.


I think different airlines have different charges, but they seem to be $50 to $80 dollars. You have to have an approved carrier that will fit under the seat and the soft side gives you more room for the dog.
If you get a pup from Selena get it as close to 8 weeks as you can or else she will have them to big to fit into the carrier. She does a very good job with her pups.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

whats a _buying contract.?_


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

Ah. I didn't know pups could travel in the cabin but that's really cool to know. 

My next question may be stupid, but here goes: How on Ahab's green earth does one keep a puppy quiet for 6 hours in a little box?? I'm trying to imagine the flight and all I can hear is screaching, crying and head splitting screaming from the little critter under the seat. And I see irate passengers trying to throw us out an emergency exit at 30,000 feet. Are you allowed to take the puppy out of the carrier and have him in a seat next to you maybe? Bring wee wee pads? 

Sorry if these are ridiculous questions, I just never bought a dog from more than 50 miles from the farm let alone travelled on a plane with a dog before and the puppies we've brought home screamed their little heads off if they were separated from us, even if we put them in a crate in the back seat. Mind numbing screams :-o 

The last pups, I have just carried in my lap short drive home and they seem to enjoy that a lot.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Chris Jones II said:


> Ah. I didn't know pups could travel in the cabin but that's really cool to know.
> 
> My next question may be stupid, but here goes: How on Ahab's green earth does one keep a puppy quiet for 6 hours in a little box?? I'm trying to imagine the flight and all I can hear is screaching, crying and head splitting screaming from the little critter under the seat. And I see irate passengers trying to throw us out an emergency exit at 30,000 feet. Are you allowed to take the puppy out of the carrier and have him in a seat next to you maybe? Bring wee wee pads?
> 
> ...


Chris I guess it depends on the dog... I have traveled over 3000 miles with as many as three of them in the vehicle without a peep. Praying nobody got the shits while on the road LOL.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Most of the pups I have gotten over the years, I would not want to drive with them on my lap...I highly doubt you would want to do that with a pup like the ones being discussed....


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

David Krider said:


> I think different airlines have different charges, but they seem to be $50 to $80 dollars. You have to have an approved carrier that will fit under the seat and the soft side gives you more room for the dog.
> If you get a pup from Selena get it as close to 8 weeks as you can or else she will have them to big to fit into the carrier. She does a very good job with her pups.


LOL, the donna pups were extremly big...usually they are a little bit smaller;-)
Bessie weighrd 16 kg last week at the vet at 14.5 wk..


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Chris Jones II said:


> Ah. I didn't know pups could travel in the cabin but that's really cool to know.
> 
> My next question may be stupid, but here goes: How on Ahab's green earth does one keep a puppy quiet for 6 hours in a little box?? I'm trying to imagine the flight and all I can hear is screaching, crying and head splitting screaming from the little critter under the seat. And I see irate passengers trying to throw us out an emergency exit at 30,000 feet. Are you allowed to take the puppy out of the carrier and have him in a seat next to you maybe? Bring wee wee pads?
> 
> ...


I've had two that flew home with their owners--one I delivered but that was short flight. The other was from St. Louis to New Mexico. A couple of weeks before the flight, I start putting them in the Sherpa---gradually lengthening the time. Mine are already crate trained when I've done this and are getting through the night without needing to go out. They make those wee wee pads for the Sherpa but neither of mine used them. I tossed a couple of nylabones in there. They didn't cry or fight to get out on the flights. Some airports have places to take dogs to potty. I've taken mine out of the sherpa in the airport for a while and have seen others do that as well. 

T


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

i've had several pups fly in the cabin with me, stafs on domestic flights, and DS on international flights. not surprisingly, lo was the most active, and even he was really easy to fly with, and we're talking 20 hours travel time from door to door. delta/nwa/klm used to charge 150 in whatever currency the relevant country used - i.e. $150 in the US or E150 in europe to fly a dog as carry on. the last time i flew a pup in the cabin w/me, it was E200. you have to make the reservation ahead of time, as they limit the number of dogs that can fly - be it in cargo or the cabin. given my choice, i would do that every time rather than ship a pup cargo.


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

That's all really useful info! Thanks for sharing your experiences. 

@Kristin. Is Lo a Dutch Shep? 

Has anyone had a bad experience flying with a pup in the cabin? With my luck I am still petrified at the possible outcomes. 

@Joby Luckily I wasn't driving, just managing the pup but at 8-9weeks they tend to be a little active and then fall right asleep. Wake up when the car stops then fall back asleep. Will a working dog be any different?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

@ chris: yes Lo is a ds, out of wibo x tessa. Mars ( 17 ish week now) of Kristin to, out of wibo x cleo. I think there pics of Lo on the forumsomewhere.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

wow - there are some realllly old photos of him on here. i couldn't believe how far back i had to search to find them. can you believe he's almost 2 & 1/2 already? hai is 1 year old this week too...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

kristin tresidder said:


> wow - there are some realllly old photos of him on here. i couldn't believe how far back i had to search to find them. can you believe he's almost 2 & 1/2 already? hai is 1 year old this week too...


 And your two and a half years OLDER since you got him?..........:lol:


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

and here i used to like you....


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

kristin tresidder said:


> and here i used to like you....


 You still look great tho.........8-[


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

aww... all things can be forgiven! LOL!


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

I found a couple of pictures of Lo on Kristin's page. Very nice looking dog. Stunning!


----------

